
Apple's First Mac CPU Will Cost $100/Unit and Will Be Built on a 5nm Node - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/apple-custom-mac-cpu-cost-node/
======
halostatue
Apple indicated at WWDC that the first Apple Silicon Macs will be available by
the end of 2020, but this article has a heading that says: “Apple's First ARM-
based Mac Processor Will Ship To Consumers In 2H21, With Wafer Input To TSMC
Set For 1H21”.

Frankly? These guys don’t know what they are talking about.

------
BitwiseFool
Impressive. I know that AMD is on a 7nm process with Ryzen and Intel is pretty
much stuck at 14nm right now and working towards getting to 10nm. Does anyone
know why Intel is so far behind in this regard?

~~~
perl4ever
Is there any reason to think at this point that "5nm" is better than the
others, just because it's a smaller number?

I mean, I'm not arguing that Intel _isn 't_ behind, but is there anyone
normalizing these to something that can actually be compared?

